# Two Rats in Four Days...



## J0j2 (Dec 29, 2010)

Did we do anything wrong?

We got our first happy, healthy and adorable rat. Three days after, at night after playing with her, we'd put her back in the cage. I left the room. She had been really mellow as I had been holding her and was 'bruxing'. (I think thats what it's called. From what I read it means she's content(?)) I came back in the room just about two minutes later and shes laying next to the wheel - then she jumps forward and stops breathing. It was pretty traumatic...

We got two new ones the day after and we brought them home. They were both adorable and healthy looking. Four hours later, my brother and I walk into my room and see the larger one laying across the wheel, dead. 

Her rattie little sister is still fine and I think she will be fine. I'm just nervous and I really don't want anything to happen to this last one. (Named Lupin.) Lupin's from the same litter (I think) and I'm afraid she'll have what we think is a heart attack. That was supposedly how the first two died.

I'm frankly scared that I'll walk in and see Lupin dead. We were unsure if we should return her (we got all these rats from our local pet store) or keep her. I think I'll keep her and see how she works out.

I'm really sad and worried and I don't think we did anything wrong - we were using good bedding, we got a brand new wire cage, recommended food...


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh, I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP ratties.

Where did you get them? If they are from a pet store it is always a gamble if they will be healthy or not. It could have been a disease they got while at the pet store, or if they were in the same area where you live, it could have been a quarantining issue. If they died that quickly it seems o me like a heart attack or seizure, especially for the first one you mentioned. 

Something similar happened to me, my rat Salem was freaking out when I just touched her, taking her out of her cage, and then she actually leaped on to my bed basically, almost ran off the bed before I caught her, and when I held her, she calmed down and died in my arms. It's a bit different though because Salem had been wheezing for two months almost, and she was on two medications from our vet. They seemed to be helping a little, but then that scene broke out and she died.

My other rat Seattle is doing just fine though, having been with Salem her whole life, and she hasn't shown any sign of sickness for the 4 months Salem has been dead.

ETA: I didn't see that you got them at a pet store, ignore that question about where did you get them.

ETA Again: I saw on your other thread that you thought she had heart failure, I agree with you, because my family has concluded that Salem died of congestive heart failure.


----------



## J0j2 (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss, RIP Salem.

I'm thinking it was a heart attack for both of them and I'm frankly angry at the pet store, I got them both fromt he same place. I wonder if the people working there had had any other rats die and just didn't tell us. We brought in the body of Lupin I into the pet store.


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

That is what is sounds like to me. Typically when they seem happy and healthy and a moment latet spot breathing, sings usually point to a MI.  I am sorry to hear this has happened to you and your ratties. May they play hard at the rainbow bridge <3


----------



## chi-moo (Jan 10, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your lose. I don't think you did anything wrong, they might have been sick when you brought them home and just didn't know it. Hopefully Lupin will be OK!


----------



## karinulph (Jul 19, 2010)

Sorry for your loss
I lost one of my girls in a similar way. She had seizures often. One seizure I had thought she was done, picked her up, and she tore through my finger. I went to the hospital after that. Her next seizure she passed on


----------

